# Fishing



## suewatters1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Does anybody like fishing?  I enjoy fishing I find it's so relaxing as long as I catch some.  I clean my own fish and cook it for myself or for me and my Dad.  He was the one who taught the family how to fish.  But he is in a wheelchair due to a major stroke so when I can make him a fish supper he loves that.  My Mom is allergic to most fish.
So with this nice weather we are having I am ready to start thinking of fishing.  I like Yellow Perch fish but I do catch some cat fish for my Dad.  He will eat it but it is not his favorite.  I can't seem to catch the other fishes.  Maybe this year I will get lucky.  I am 20 minutes from Lake St-Francis. and 5 minutes from the St Lawrence River.

Sue


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

I used to love fishing Sue.  Although I'll admit to not having gone fishing in about 15 years now...And like you, I did the whole "kit and cabootle"   There are some fishing lodges in eastern Canada where you can go and spend the weekend on the rivers there fishing for Salmon...Maybe some day I'll actually do it...


----------



## Jackie (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello Sue,

I must admit I have never been fishing. I have seen many fisherman on local pools and its looks really relaxing, just sitting there waiting for the fish to bite


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 7, 2009)

lol, you know while I can see how some people would find it relaxing (My husband is a huge fisherman, loves ocean fishing), I simply dont have the patience for it.  Before I quit drinking I thought it was a great past time to do or excuse to drink beer, but now I just couldnt do it.  Ill drop  my husband of at the pier and let him fish to his hearts content, though.


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 7, 2009)

I am very fussy with food.  I don't like Salmon.  But I think there wasn't many fish I tried to eat.  
I also like picking worms.  Especially if it is slightly raining.  Heavy rainfall they hide. Also it has to be dark enough.  I have one flashlight in one hand and a container and the other hand I try to grab the worms if the light doesn't scare them away.  I am not very good when I use lures I have better luck with worms.

In Ontario if you have a disable parking permit you don't need a fishing license.

Sue


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2009)

An old joke goes, "There's a fine line between fishing and standing still"...


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Never heard of that old joke. I fine line is the fishing line.  
I sit down most of the time because of health reason.

Sue


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 7, 2009)

i remember as a child picking dozens of dew worms with my aunt we sold them it was fun as a child but don't think i could do it now too slimy getting sqeemish in my old age  use take kids fishing but used rubber bate couldn/t put real worm on hook  didn't catch anything but kids like it anyway mary


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes me and my brother both picked worms and we use to sell them.
I even bought food which is a bedding for the worms so I can keep them alive till I need them.

Sue


----------



## arlene (Mar 7, 2009)

I love fishing when I was a kid. I'm always together with my uncle and I remember that I'm always screaming every time I see fish.


----------



## Retired (Mar 8, 2009)

Sue said:
			
		

> Never heard of that old joke.



That's probably because you have to be _really old _to have heard it before!


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, if i ever caught a fish i wouldn't be able to take if off hook.  Chicken eh?


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Mary I can take the fish off the hook but I have to wear rubber gloves so they don't slide out of my hands.  I don't like they way they squirm also with the catfish there is a spot that is very picky 
I was thinking of going to look for worms last night but didn't.  But we might get a couple of nice days this week so I might go tonight if it is not to cold outside.

Steve I never heard of that phrase and I don't understand it's meaning.  I know a lot of old phrase and stuff but not everything.  What does it mean?

Now I just have to figure out where the perch are at this time of year. I know there is a time about 6 weeks where you can't catch them because of spawning time.

Sue


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 8, 2009)

Catfish are so ugly.  

My brother caught one.  

I don't know how anyone could eat them. 

My brother loved fishing.


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Mary I can't eat them also.  It's what I call a red fish.  The meat looks red.  I like fish that have white meat.
I just learned to fillet fishes last year and I got better. I did about 24 fish in 1 hour.
I want to get fish for myself because it will save me money on my grocery bill. My Dad love fresh fish from the river but he is paralyzed in a wheelchair so he can't fish anymore so I cook him a meal with hopefully leftovers for him.

Sue


----------



## Retired (Mar 8, 2009)

> I never heard of that phrase and I don't understand it's meaning. I know a lot of old phrase and stuff but not everything. What does it mean?



It's a play on words, Sue where the key words are "a fine line".  While it's true a fishing line is a "fine line" the joke uses the term in a different sense, when it's used to describe a situation that's unclear.

I liked it so much, I told it to my neighbor who fishes everyday in our alligator pond!


----------



## Mari (Mar 8, 2009)

> I liked it so much, I told it to my neighbor who fishes everyday in our alligator pond!



and did you notice how happy TSOW's mood was when he posted this about his neighbor so close to the alligators?  Mari


----------

